# Harbor Freight Lathes Any Good?



## dainironfoot

Hi Guys! Just wondering if anyone has any experience with any of the Harbor freight mini lathes. I am looking at the 10" X 18" 5 speed lathe. With a coupon it will cost about $160. I am just looking for a good beginners lathe and the price looked too good to pass up, but I thought I should check with the pros first. Thanx a bunch,

-Tony


----------



## gus

hi Tony,

i do not have any experience with harbor freight lathes cause i will not buy any power tool from them. some say they are made in the same chinese factories as the name brand stuff. but just from visual inspection the hf stuff is POOR quality. i would recommend checking craigslist or a local classifieds for a used lathe. my first lathe was a used jet mini (about a billion out there) in excellent condition that i purchased for $175 with extension and some cheap tools. give it awhile and you can find an even better deal.


----------



## Mr Mac

We looked at that one and the 8" with the electronic variable speed. Both are nice and heavy and both have strong motors but in the end we bought the smaller one since it was only $80 (on sale and the 20% coupon) though I did add another $20 for the 2 year warranty. So far I have had no complaints and my son and I have turned 50 some pens, a few chess pieces (practice mostly) and a kilt pin. The reviews on the 10" are pretty good as well. For the money and as a starter lathe they seem hard to beat.


----------



## phinds

do a forum search ... there was a LONG thread not too many months back w/ a long discussion of HF lathes.


----------



## stanjay1oo

*Harborfreight Tools Wood Lathe*

Hi Tony,
I have been using a Harborfreight Tools mini-lathe and I enjoy it. I have used to to sand and refinish turned table legs and to carve spindles. I just bought a chuck from Harborfreight and am looking forward to making some small items, e.g., peppermills. I'm looking for a supplier of peppermill hardware with reasonable prices. No luck so far.


----------



## Ledhead

I don't know if you're still looking for a lathe, but Woodcraft has a black friday sale on a Rikon mini lathe for $279 (reg $369). I have a Rikon bandsaw and have been very pleased with it. 

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2081563/31161/Rikon-1216-12HP-VS-Mini-Lathe.aspx


----------



## The Engineer

I just bought the 10" x 18" HF mini; and it was $159 with the 20% off coupon. Been looking at this for a few months and I had been put off by the catalog and web site specifications for this lathe. The specs said it had a #1 Morse taper on the tailstock. Most good machines will have the same #2 taper on both the headstock and tailstock. It turned out the catalog and web site are both wrong. It's got the correct #2 taper on both ends. :thumbsup:

For what it's worth, I think it's a clone of the $299 Turncrafter 10" mini lathe sold by Penn State Industries. I bought the 20" extension bed from Penn State because HF does not sell it. They are either the same machines or a very good clone since the parts are interchangable, IMHO. Well, the paint is a different color. :blink:


----------



## Tallcaller

I've used the HF 5-speed for about 4 months now and it's been great. HOWEVER, make sure you retighten evry nut, bolt and set screw on the machine before u use it. The pulleys on mine were loose and caused some strange noises before I figured out what the problem was. It's been a lot of fun though.


----------



## thekctermite

If you have to have a lathe for that price I'd suggest going after a used one from a better brand. HF power tools are not quality tools by any means. I'm sure that many people use them and have success on them, but if you own or use a better quality product the differences shine through. 

Face it guys, HF is not known for quality machinery. They're known for bargain machinery.


----------



## frankp

thekctermite, while I tend to agree that I probably wouldn't buy power tools from HF, the fact that so many people see them as a good option for "beginning turning" says to me that, for the price, it's worth it. To the people who detract so much from their tools and "Chinese crap" I say, the only people who blame their tools are people that aren't doing it right. 

To the OP, I'd say look for used equipment. I got a Jet MiniLathe (9" swing, 14" bed length without extension, 1/2 HP) for $150 or $175 off craigslist. It had never been used when I bought it and it was still in the original box. There are plenty of good deals to be had if you can wait a bit to get them.


----------



## The Engineer

I have no doubt that the 12" X 20" VS Delta with 1 HP is a much better machine than the 10" X 18" 5 speed HF machine with 1/2 HP; but that Delta is almost $600. I felt that since I could get the HF lathe for $160 and a set of Benjiman's Best lathe tools for $55 I could get started and learn whether I want to get into this in a bigger way. If I do, I will add a bigger better machine. I will still be able to make pens and small stuff on the HF. The OP's original question was directed at the value of the HF lathes. I see the value and quality as a good starting point for the money. 

I also know that eventually a person might find a used machine at a good price, but I have been watching CL for 3 months and all I have seen there is dozens of the ultra cheap HF 14" x 40" machine with the square tube steel bed that's pure crap and old Sears Craftsman machines with the single round tube bed, again too flexy, and ocassionally a very nice Powermatic or similar machine for over $2000. 

Of course, now that I have bought and paid for a HF lathe there will probably be dozens of Delta and Jet and Rikon lathes listed on CL tomorrow, so everybody get ready. You're welcome.


----------



## stanjay1oo

*Feedback from some experienced turners*

I attended our regional annual woodworkers show and demonstration last week and noticed that all of the 5 demonstrating turners were using Jet mini-lathes. I told them that I had recently become interested in turning and had bought the Harbor Freight mini-lathe.

They agreed that the key is that the head and tail stocks align properly and that there is minimal vibration of the lathe while the spindle is turning. Two of the 5 turners had started out with HF mini lathe and said they had no problem with them. I have found both to be true of the HF model. I have sanded sculpted table legs and am now making peppermill. I was able to prepare the blank easily using a 19" long rough gouger. The short handle tools are lighter and don't provide the same stability as the long handled ones. Price is an issue, however. I got a set of short tools for $30. I bought a long rough gouger for $40, but it is worth every penny.

My next lathe will have a longer bed and I will probably turn to a used Jet lathe for that purchase.


----------



## frankp

Stanjay, one of the projects on my list is to turn long handles for my "Benjamin's Best" cheapy tools. They seem to cut just fine, for a newb like me, especially after I sharpen them, and the only issue I have (so far) is the length of the handles. I think I got mine on ebay for about $30 as well. I have plenty of "scrap" that will make fine long handles for them, though, once I get the longer tube lathe set up or get an extension for my jet mini.


----------



## stanjay1oo

*Short handled tools*

Hi Frankp,
When I bought the long handled gouging tool, I was pleasantly surprised to find the the gauge of the steel was twice the thickness of the short handled tools and the edge held for much longer between sharpenings. If you get a chance to try the longer tools with twice the weight, you will appreciate the increased stability and cutting power of them. I bought the rough gouger for shaping blanks. It's worth every penny. Makes me want to buy more 19" tools.
Stanjay


----------



## okiebugg

*?*

Let's be reasonable. HF tools are there for the woodworker who wants to purchase a power tool that doesn't cost much, and in the real world isn't very high quality, either by reputation or looks.

Buying a lathe that you know you are going to replace is by simple terms short sighted. I'd say kind of like buying a motorcycle. Buy a smaller one to start with, and within a couple of weeks, you'll be wanting a larger 'better' one with more power and accessories. You will buy 4 or 5 bikes before you're satisfied. Now look at how much your poorer quality lathes are worth used....not very much. 

Skip buying that HF, save money a little longer and buy a better quality lathe for not much more money, that is good quality and will last you as long as you have decided on 'turning' being a long term hobby, avocation. Then go buy the lathe of your dreams. That is my reccomendation to my WT students:yes:


----------



## stanjay1oo

*Buying a low cost lathe*

*Dear Okiebugg,*
*Under normal circumstances, I would agree with your strategy to buy a good product initially. In this case, however, I had no experience as a turner, except watching demonstrations of what looked to be fun. So I bought the Harbor Freight mini-lathe for $200 rather than the Jet for $400. I understood that I might ultimately give this lathe away to someone who wanted to try turning. *

*As it turns out, I am enjoying this lathe. It turns peppermills, spindles, pens and more. I will keep it and my next lathe purchase will be one with a longer bed. Had I not taken to turning, I would have spent the bare minimum to discover that. For me it was "Win-Win".*


----------



## The Engineer

Yea! What Stanjay said.

*An I hadn't thought about using color before.*


----------



## dbhost

I do not have HF mini, but rather the #34706 12x36" lathe (Jet 1236 clone) and it's been great. My only issues have been a so so factory belt, and fasteners that need loctite to keep from backing off on the stand... No biggie... I guess I have had it for about 2 years now, and I use the heck out of the thing... Sure makes nice piles of shavings by my feet...

I have a bit of a different opinion than a lot of the brand name enthusiasts out there, and would just recommend that you buy the best tools you can afford, but don't buy what you don't need, and won't use. I have a bit of HF house branded equipment, and some of it is stuff I use every single time I go out in to my shop. And it is all holding up quite well, and I fully expect it to be around and working well in 20 - 30 years from now. I'm not abusive to my equipment... 

My HF Inventory so far includes...
Band Saw with HF riser block kit. It's a nice band saw after I modded it up. Had Grizzly offered the Polar Bear series at the time I got mine, I would have been better off going that way. My HF saw is roughly equivalent in features to the Grizzly... And mine is effectively a hot rod...
12x36 cast iron bed lathe. Been great. Centers line up spot on after some noodling with adjustment, everything works as it is supposed to, spur drive does what I expect. Tool rest is a little lame, then again, so is the one on the JET. Aftermarket stuff fits...
2HP dust collector. I did what so many others did, got the dc cheap, threw a Wynn filter and a Thien separator at it and went to town, happy as a clam.
12" SCMS, Not in my shop yet, but plan on grabbing one. My 10" non slide B&D lacks the capacity I need more often than not, and I can't afford one of the big names. These get good reviews, so I will go with it, and be picky as snot while the warranty is good... 
48 misc bar clamps. Excellent results with them...
Cheap hole saw set. Wouldn't wish this thing on my bonehead ex BIL... 
Universal mobile base. Odd dimension requirement for base lumber, but other than that, it's been a pleasure.

Sure there are plenty of pieces of garbage offered by HF, but there are tons of good tools to be had in there too. That's why so many HF Gems lists have been compiled over the years. Unfortunately HF occasionally drops one of the gems (the 8" jointer for example) but keeps a real piece of junk (the 7" jointer for example...). Do your research, starting with Googling "HF Gems List" to see if the tool you are interested is worth looking at...

For the most part, the cast iron lathes through HF are worth the $$, and then some...

FWIW, that doesn't mean I don't want to eventually upgrade to a bigger better lathe, but I know I don't need to. I just have Mustard lust...


----------



## frankp

okiebugg, I'll respectfully disagree. As with most things, there is occasionally a ridiculous markup on tools. I tend to think lathes fall into this category as they are elegantly simple in design and yet people pay outrageous amounts for them. Yes, materials on the "big boys" are generally better quality but there is nothing wrong with a $150 lathe as long as the spindles line up. Many people do upgrade in the future but that doesn't necessarily mean they sell the old "cheapy" they bought first. Plenty of people use these as "entry" lathes and continue to use them for small projects well after they move onto larger machines. 

You will see from my post history that I tend to be cantankerous about this particular subject, though, so I tend toward the opposite of the spectrum from "normal". I build tools for whatever hobby I'm in so I don't see much point in spending 4 times the price for essentially the same piece of equipment. That's me. I also don't tend to be the guy that "upgrades" constantly. I still have the first tools of everything I've bought except a tablesaw (first was given to me and not level) and a router ("broke" the first). I buy a lot of my equipment used, and I've gotten a couple of really good deals but generally speaking I buy what is the best bang for my buck, which usually means "low end". Other than my router, which was a no-name brand, I haven't even come close to breaking or wearing out any of my tools, even the cheap ones. The "broken" router is slated to become something else one of these days, when I have the time, such as the drive for another lathe. So far, I haven't found anything I can't build with cheap tools.

That said, I also don't see any reason to drop a lot of money on something "you know you will want later" when that simply isn't true. Some people like turning from the start. Others learn to like it, and still more simply never get into it. No point spending a lot of money if you don't, in fact, know you already like it.


----------



## okiebugg

frankp said:


> okiebugg, I'll respectfully disagree. As with most things, there is occasionally a ridiculous markup on tools. I tend to think lathes fall into this category as they are elegantly simple in design and yet people pay outrageous amounts for them. Yes, materials on the "big boys" are generally better quality but there is nothing wrong with a $150 lathe as long as the spindles line up. Many people do upgrade in the future but that doesn't necessarily mean they sell the old "cheapy" they bought first. Plenty of people use these as "entry" lathes and continue to use them for small projects well after they move onto larger machines.
> 
> You will see from my post history that I tend to be cantankerous about this particular subject, though, so I tend toward the opposite of the spectrum from "normal". I build tools for whatever hobby I'm in so I don't see much point in spending 4 times the price for essentially the same piece of equipment. That's me. I also don't tend to be the guy that "upgrades" constantly. I still have the first tools of everything I've bought except a tablesaw (first was given to me and not level) and a router ("broke" the first). I buy a lot of my equipment used, and I've gotten a couple of really good deals but generally speaking I buy what is the best bang for my buck, which usually means "low end". Other than my router, which was a no-name brand, I haven't even come close to breaking or wearing out any of my tools, even the cheap ones. The "broken" router is slated to become something else one of these days, when I have the time, such as the drive for another lathe. So far, I haven't found anything I can't build with cheap tools.
> 
> That said, I also don't see any reason to drop a lot of money on something "you know you will want later" when that simply isn't true. Some people like turning from the start. Others learn to like it, and still more simply never get into it. No point spending a lot of money if you don't, in fact, know you already like it.


Dear Mr cantankerous. I think that you are the exception to the rule. I don't mean to sound cruel, but your storyline is about you. Count the number of times "I" is written in your diatribe There is nothing bad to be said about you being frugal. 

I was just making comment about what I and others have seen over the past 40+ years. We used to joke about about buying bigger and better toys as adult men.

I'll refrain about commenting about quality if it's going to get your underwear in a bunch. I will however purchase quality every time I purchase anything.


----------



## The Engineer

Okibugg, talk about someone with their drawers in a wad, yes, I think maybe you do.
Don't know what anyone has got against HF but they need to get over it.
I buy USA tools when I can, even if they cost more within reason. There's over $600 worth of Jorgensen clamps in my shop precisely because they were made in the USA.
There's also some good old American made hand tools in there and even my Skil saw is a 1977 model that was made in the USA, and I'm proud of it.
Bottom line is, like it or not, just about all power tools today are made in Asia. All "American" companies like Stanley, Dewalt, Millwaukee, Porter Cable, Ridgid, Black & Decker, and Skil have all sold out the American worker by moving their production to other countries then selling the import crap at a price as if it was still made here. I personally think they should be required to change the brand name if it's not made here.
I just feel if I have no choice but to buy an import tool, I might as well pay an import price for it. A lot of the stuff at HF is exactly the same stuff being sold by "American" brand name companies at 3 or 4 times the price. Not clone tools, not look alike tools, but the exact same tools made in the same communist factory with a different label stuck on it. Having said that, HF also sells a fair amount of pure junk as well. The trick is to have enough sense to tell the difference.
I just bought a lathe for $160. That same lathe is sold by an American company for $360. I have a two year full replacement, no questions asked warranty. I hate it, but there were no choices available that were made in the USA. Well, none except for older machines. But buying a used older machine is not providing anyone a job today so what's the point? Now that $160 lathe might not last forever, but it will last just as long as the identical machine that sells for $360 with a different color paint job. And when it does die I will have saved $200 that I can apply toward another machine.


----------



## frankp

okiebugg, you are absolutely correct. It is my opinion. My ex-wife used to make the same complaint- that I talk about my opinions too much- as if I could relay someone else's opinion properly or something. (Like I said, she's my ex...  ) I relayed my story because I have been on this board and others like it for long enough to see that there are a lot of people like me that simply get drowned out by the "rule" of people who buy more expensive equipment and always recommend that to newbies. 

People used to do master work with just hand tools. Bigger, stronger, "better", really isn't "better" in all cases, it's just bigger and stronger and more expensive. There are still people who only use hand tools and many places, including here on woodworkingtalk, there is a forum for those folks. Some places have a "DIY" type section but it's hard to have DIY when it's all about making stuff, right? You'll notice trends in certain forums though, about building lathes, for example, or more often building lathe tools. I represent those folks, the ones who believe they can do anything and don't need to spend $100 on a $15 tool that they don't use all the time. 

I will recommend people buy as big and quality a tablesaw as they can afford, but that's about the only tool you'll ever hear (or read) me say that about. It's the one tool where I wish I had broken my own rule of buying "low end". One of these days I'll upgrade to the $300-$500 tablesaw but for now my $120 one does the job well. The only real reason I want to upgrade is I don't like the throat plate or the miter guide slots.

Your opinion is important, and being part of the majority, it makes sense to offer it. I just wanted to offer a dissenting opinion so the newbies out there get both sides and don't rush out to bankrupt themselves on a new hobby when it isn't really necessary. Plenty of us do just fine and have very little complaints about the quality of those "low quality" tools that the majority will tell you are going to break or need upgrading immediately. Quality doesn't come from a price tag, it comes from workmanship. As others have mentioned, many of the "off brand" machines are identical to the "big name" machines in every way, including the factory they are built in, they just don't carry the name that brings an extra price premium.


----------



## stanjay1oo

Thanks, Frank, for that input. I would add that the longer tools, 20" in overall length, not only have hardwood handles, but more importantly the cutting end of the tool is twice the thickness of the shorter handled versions. This results in cleaner cutting with significantly less tool vibration during cutting. If you haven't tried a 20" rough gouger, treat yourself to one. Of course, you might never want to use the shorter versions again. It's like driving a Mercedes instead of a Chevy.


----------



## okiebugg

The Engineer said:


> Okibugg, talk about someone with their drawers in a wad, yes, I think maybe you do.
> Don't know what anyone has got against HF but they need to get over it.
> I buy USA tools when I can, even if they cost more within reason. There's over $600 worth of Jorgensen clamps in my shop precisely because they were made in the USA.
> There's also some good old American made hand tools in there and even my Skil saw is a 1977 model that was made in the USA, and I'm proud of it.
> Bottom line is, like it or not, just about all power tools today are made in Asia. All "American" companies like Stanley, Dewalt, Milwaukee, Porter Cable, Rigid, Black & Decker, and Skil have all sold out the American worker by moving their production to other countries then selling the import crap at a price as if it was still made here. I personally think they should be required to change the brand name if it's not made here.
> I just feel if I have no choice but to buy an import tool, I might as well pay an import price for it. A lot of the stuff at HF is exactly the same stuff being sold by "American" brand name companies at 3 or 4 times the price. Not clone tools, not look alike tools, but the exact same tools made in the same communist factory with a different label stuck on it. Having said that, HF also sells a fair amount of pure junk as well. The trick is to have enough sense to tell the difference.
> I just bought a lathe for $160. That same lathe is sold by an American company for $360. I have a two year full replacement, no questions asked warranty. I hate it, but there were no choices available that were made in the USA. Well, none except for older machines. But buying a used older machine is not providing anyone a job today so what's the point? Now that $160 lathe might not last forever, but it will last just as long as the identical machine that sells for $360 with a different color paint job. And when it does die I will have saved $200 that I can apply toward another machine.


First, My pants are not in a wad. I was merely expressing my opinion about purchasing quality vs utilitarian equipment. Again, it is my opinion. Opinions are like noses....everybody has one, including you and I.

Second, I never mentioned Harbor Freight in any of my opinions, and wont.

The tools I have purchased in my lifetime started out with the least expensive tools that would do the job I was asking. As I got older and had a little experience, I learned that all tools were not what they seemed. I started buying better quality, and staying away from Chinese/Asian manufactured power tools. Someone said that A lathe is a lathe as long as the spindles line up-true to a degree. What happens when you are turning a small project requiring precision? If the spindles line up and you have a severe degree of run-out, your project will not be to a high degree of accuracy. When you have to replace the head bearing within a few weeks, and cannot cross check the bearing in the head to replace it, you are up the poop creek. What if you purchase a new lathe, get it home, unpack it, and the tool rest won't stay locked?

These are mentioned because I have seen stuff happen

"Engineer", I'm not disagreeing with your opinions, just offering another way to look at it, which on a public forum is allowed.

I do appreciate you in that this difference can be debated on the internet without starting a war


----------



## okiebugg

*?????????????*



frankp said:


> okiebugg, you are absolutely correct. It is my opinion. My ex-wife used to make the same complaint- that I talk about my opinions too much- as if I could relay someone else's opinion properly or something. (Like I said, she's my ex...  ) I relayed my story because I have been on this board and others like it for long enough to see that there are a lot of people like me that simply get drowned out by the "rule" of people who buy more expensive equipment and always recommend that to newbies.
> 
> People used to do master work with just hand tools. Bigger, stronger, "better", really isn't "better" in all cases, it's just bigger and stronger and more expensive. There are still people who only use hand tools and many places, including here on woodworkingtalk, there is a forum for those folks. Some places have a "DIY" type section but it's hard to have DIY when it's all about making stuff, right? You'll notice trends in certain forums though, about building lathes, for example, or more often building lathe tools. I represent those folks, the ones who believe they can do anything and don't need to spend $100 on a $15 tool that they don't use all the time.
> 
> I will recommend people buy as big and quality a tablesaw as they can afford, but that's about the only tool you'll ever hear (or read) me say that about. It's the one tool where I wish I had broken my own rule of buying "low end". One of these days I'll upgrade to the $300-$500 tablesaw but for now my $120 one does the job well. The only real reason I want to upgrade is I don't like the throat plate or the miter guide slots.
> 
> Your opinion is important, and being part of the majority, it makes sense to offer it. I just wanted to offer a dissenting opinion so the newbies out there get both sides and don't rush out to bankrupt themselves on a new hobby when it isn't really necessary. Plenty of us do just fine and have very little complaints about the quality of those "low quality" tools that the majority will tell you are going to break or need upgrading immediately. Quality doesn't come from a price tag, it comes from workmanship. As others have mentioned, many of the "off brand" machines are identical to the "big name" machines in every way, including the factory they are built in, they just don't carry the name that brings an extra price premium.


Frank, I really appreciate people like you. Being able to read a retort on the internet and not taking it personally is refreshing. I salute you!


----------



## Barry Ward

*Harbor freight lathes any good*

I believe the origonal question was are HF lathes any good.I tried one before I got my Nova 1624.They replaced the lathe 4 times and sent me a new motor once,in a 6 mo period,before I gave up and took it back,so I guess you know my opinion,although I know a lot of turners that have been using them for yrs and turn out some beautifull work.Engineer could you tell us what lathe you got for 160.00 that is being sold by an american co for over 300.00?Heck there all sold by american company's,just thier made somewhere else.I mean is it sold under another name or what.NOW as for quality,if your going to do this for a living,then you want to get the best you can afford.My Nova is a great lathe,but I don't try to compair it to a Robust or One Way,because it won't do what they will do.My 1st lathe was a ricon (still have it) great little lathe,but it won't do what the Nova will do.If you are just gonna turn for a hobby or maybe just part time,then a lot of the cheaper lathes my serve you well.Hope I don't upset anyone here,but thats just my opinion.


----------



## The Engineer

All,
I'm not wanting to ruffle any feathers here, just state my opinion and views. The OP was asking about the HF lathes and since I just bought one and been researching them for a few months I thought I might be able to provide another perspective.

I bought my bed extension from Penn state. The castings are a perfect match, in every way except paint color, to the HF mini. Upon looking at the pictures of the two machines, HF 10 x 18 and the PSI 10 x 18 it seems pretty obvious they came off the same assembly line. Maybe the HF is a re-branded older model from the PSI line, I don't know that, but I have been a foundry engineer for 40 years and I do know castings.

I am in this mostly as a hobby, if I depended on woodwork for a living, I might have a totally different view of machine value.


----------



## duncsuss

The Engineer said:


> All,
> ... I just bought one ...


The HF website has 2 small lathes listed, I think they are both 10" x 8": item #65345 is a 5-speed, item #95607 is variable speed.

Which one do you have, and did you evaluate both before choosing to go with the one that you bought?

Thanks!

edit ... ooops, I see the 5-speed is 18 x 10 and the variable is 8 x 12 ... never mind ...


----------



## gus

*Delta Midi Lathe LA-200 for $100*

today i found this delta midi (http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=13658534&cat=95&lpid=&search=&s=1) listed for $100. i called within 1/2 hour of listing and it was taken. "too many lathes. less than 3 hours use." fairly common in our consumer rich u.s.a.. and the best reason NOT to buy h.f. crap. sure it takes some time. but i think its worth it.


----------



## Itchy Brother

Me thinks me underoo's are in a wad,not over anything but it just happens!I did check on a lot of lathe when I bought mine.I checked a lot of reviews also.My HF scroll saw and ocillating sander and drill press work fine for what I need them for. I look for durability in the more important tools like tablesaws,lathes jointers and planers.On the HF lathe I looked at the bed didnt look real heavy and the crank on the tailstock seemed a little weak.When I checked out the Jet 12x20 It just seemed better made.If I was a little tighter on the $ I probably would have went with the HF but I stretched a little and got the jet.Im sure great work can be done on both.Itchy


----------



## gus

i hope i have not offended. i just believe the quality craftsmanship i'm sure we all strive for in our own work should also be found in the tools we purchase and use.


----------



## The Engineer

If everybody had the same opinion and agreed on everything there would be no purpose in having a forum.
This is a place where we can express our opinion, and offer advice based on our own experience and judgement.

The folks asking the questions can judge who is offering good advice, or not. I usually decide how much weight I give a set of responses based on how many agree; majority rules. . . unless they all disagree with me. :^)


----------



## duncsuss

The Engineer said:


> majority rules. . . unless they all disagree with me. :^)


Ah yes ... when I told my parents my choice of career, their response was: "That figures -- you can always tell an engineer, but you can't tell them much." :laughing:

(Electrical, btw :shifty


----------



## okiebugg

The Engineer said:


> If everybody had the same opinion and agreed on everything there would be no purpose in having a forum.
> This is a place where we can express our opinion, and offer advice based on our own experience and judgement.
> 
> The folks asking the questions can judge who is offering good advice, or not. I usually decide how much weight I give a set of responses based on how many agree; majority rules. . . unless they all disagree with me. :^)


It's kinda like a jury. You look at the evidence (experience), go into a room, express your opinion, vote on a verdict. In this case, we are looking at what has made us the people we are in woodturning terms. The USMC (35 years) made me how I am today (apology). I think that if you or I know what we are talking about, we should express our opinion, and let the others decide.


----------



## BWSmith

No dog in this fight but will respond anyway............

Theres a few subjects that just sort of stir up the pot so to speak.It seems,anything with HF in the dialog is one of those subjects.Western,and more specific-ly US,culture is steeped in Ford vs Chevy arguments.Which isn't a bad thing,well unless you let it become a negative.

It shouldn't be a pass or fail question(do HF's suck),its usefullness has to be measured against something.Because,compared to another Pac Rim tool it may very well excell.....or compared to some heavy ind. US iron,it might not qualify for a paper weight.
So,you probably need to add a "compared to what" in these types of discussions.

Just some observations....back to regular programming.BW


----------



## frankp

gus said:


> i hope i have not offended. i just believe the quality craftsmanship i'm sure we all strive for in our own work should also be found in the tools we purchase and use.


As I said, quality comes from the craftsman, not from the tool. I've seen some amazing things come from a guy with nothing but a dremel. Similarly, I've seen total crap come out of a $50,000 shop.

That said, I'd jump on that delta you linked if it were near me, rather than buying the HF options.


----------



## Scribbler

I wouldn't be qualified to discuss the HF lathes, but I bought one last weekend and can compare it to my Shopsmith MarkV.

I purchased the 10" x 18" Central Machinery mini lathe for turning pens and other small projects. It is item # 65345. I bought it based on customer reviews compared to customer reviews of other brands. This is easy to do on Amazon.com and Harborfreight.com.

Before powering up I checked all the nuts, bolts, belts and alignment of tail stock to headstock. Nothing was loose, belts were tensioned in accordance with the enclosed instruction manual, and tail to headstock alignment was right on the money.

Tool rest moved smoothly entire length of ways after removing the preservative and coating with paste wax. Adjusting the belt is a bit clunky but effecgtive.

Turned half a dozen blanks just to play with it and learn its idiosncracies. The only problem I noticed was the motor and headstock over heating, a real good indication the belt is too tight. Slacked the tension just a bit and turned down some more blanks. No more over heating noticed.

It is quiet compared to the Shopsmith. It has enough power and torque for my purposes. It takes "big boy" attachements; the head stock is a 1" x 8tpi screw as well as a #2M taper. Tail stock is a #2M taper. At about 50 pounds it has enough mass to eliminate vibration.

I've bought enough high priced tools to have learned that going that way is not always cost effective. Now I buy based on experience, reviews, reputation AND price. I try to find the happy medium. If I use it a lot and it continues to function, I've made a good choice. If I use it a lot and it breaks, then I'll move "up" to a "better quality" (higher priced) tool.

I did look at the full size lathes, but they appeared way to light weight to do anything serious beyond a good Latin beat.

Just my two cents. Add $3.98 to it and you might get a cup of coffee at Star Bucks.

The Scribbler


----------



## Itchy Brother

Theres a couple on C/L in Sacramento , Ca. One like new for $60.


----------



## Ibangwood

I really like the way you think. I run a sawmill and I use the central companys 2 ton engine lift with HF hydraulic lift attached as the ram jack. I use it to lift my logs up similar to a crane but on a much smaller level haha. Used it over 100 times! Still works awesome! Just needs new wheels


----------



## Kirkus

At the risk of reviving a thread that many might have hoped was dead (that's an unintended rhyme )...

I ordered a Grizzly mini lathe G9247 because I used to have one and really liked it. Unfortunately it's on back order for a month and I'm not good at exercising patience, so I've been poking around today and I discovered that the next step up for small Grizzly lathes is the H8259 10"x18", which sells for $215 plus $44 freight ($259 total).

Because there's an Harbor Freight store about 30 minutes from me, I decided to see what they had. I've never made a "big" purchase from HF because of their reputation. But I figured it doesn't hurt to look.

Their 10"x18" Central Machinery 65345 is currently on sale for $195 (reg. $220). And since I'd be bringing it home in my car, I would also save the $44 freight charge, and I'd have the thing the same day I paid for it. So I'm saving $64 (the price of a small pen turning starter set).

I get to comparing the 2 lathes and the specs are close to identical. Plus, if you compare the photos they look like the same tool with different stickers on them. I mean with the specs and photos so close, I'm really curious what could make the Grizzly worth an extra $64?



* GRIZZLY H8259:*
*








CENTRAL MACHINERY 65345:*









I haven't decided to buy the HF lathe yet. but if I do, I'll give it a quick review here.


----------



## duncsuss

Kirkus said:


> I haven't decided to buy the HF lathe yet. but if I do, I'll give it a quick review here.


Don't forget to grab a Harbor Freight 20%-off-any-single-item coupon before making your purchase. (They are often found in the back of Wood Magazine and can arrive by email. If you need one, PM me.)

This particular lathe was out of stock at HF when I went shopping or I would have one today. Instead I got the larger model #34706 (which bears an uncanny resemblance to a Jet model).

If you do a search for "HF gems" you'll find both models get decent reviews -- more importantly, they get decent reviews from people whose name I recognise from this forum (and others), not anonymous shills.


----------



## Justin Carpenter

this is a great supplier for many items lathe related


http://www.pennstateind.com/store/peppermill-coffee-grinder-kits.html


----------



## wildwood

If you google lathe manufacturers, might surprise you number of lathes now made in mainland China. Sometimes lathe color only difference. Is quality measured in units per container? 

Motors specs will tell you whether made for American or European market. 

Yes, some US companies (Jet, Powermatic, Nova) require higher quality fit and finish. No lathe is immune from Murphy's law!


----------



## frankp

Kirkus said:


> At the risk of reviving a thread that many might have hoped was dead (that's an unintended rhyme )...
> 
> I ordered a Grizzly mini lathe G9247 because I used to have one and really liked it. Unfortunately it's on back order for a month and I'm not good at exercising patience, so I've been poking around today and I discovered that the next step up for small Grizzly lathes is the H8259 10"x18", which sells for $215 plus $44 freight ($259 total).
> 
> Because there's an Harbor Freight store about 30 minutes from me, I decided to see what they had. I've never made a "big" purchase from HF because of their reputation. But I figured it doesn't hurt to look.
> 
> Their 10"x18" Central Machinery 65345 is currently on sale for $195 (reg. $220). And since I'd be bringing it home in my car, I would also save the $44 freight charge, and I'd have the thing the same day I paid for it. So I'm saving $64 (the price of a small pen turning starter set).
> 
> I get to comparing the 2 lathes and the specs are close to identical. Plus, if you compare the photos they look like the same tool with different stickers on them. I mean with the specs and photos so close, I'm really curious what could make the Grizzly worth an extra $64?
> 
> 
> 
> * GRIZZLY H8259:*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CENTRAL MACHINERY 65345:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided to buy the HF lathe yet. but if I do, I'll give it a quick review here.


Kirkus, it's hard to tell from the images, but they look identical. What could account for the price difference may be the metal alloy of the bed. It might just be name brand or the NRE cost of designing it, which Central Machinery might not have (if they copied the design, for example.) It may be the motor quality, or something else. With a machine that size, however, I think you'll find yourself completely satisfied with the HF version.

EDIT: edited to correct stupid spell check that changed alloy to allow...


----------



## hansmike

After looking on CL for literally months for a wood lathe, my coworker finally convinced me yesterday to look into a small starter HF one. Went to the store, it was $220 and not the $195 internet price so I decided to buy it at home. Then I found the 20% off coupon ($156!) and paid about $180 after tax and shipping. Unfortunately, it's on backorder so who knows when I'll get it. Gotta turn my green curly maple firewood into something nice!


----------



## hdflame

Stanjay100 said:


> Hi Tony,
> I have been using a Harborfreight Tools mini-lathe and I enjoy it. I have used to to sand and refinish turned table legs and to carve spindles. I just bought a chuck from Harborfreight and am looking forward to making some small items, e.g., peppermills. I'm looking for a supplier of peppermill hardware with reasonable prices. No luck so far.



Here's a bunch of peppermills
http://www.woodcraft.com/Search2/Search.aspx?query=peppermill kit


----------



## wildwood

Many years ago, man won a platter turning contest with very inexpensive single tube lathe. He was proud to beat men turning on bigger and better quality lathes. At a turning conference sat next to a gent that had a bigger and faster lathe than our instructor. Instructor had a short bed Woodfast, gent had long bed WoodFast. I owned a crappy Grizzly lathe at that time. 

Google lathe manufacturers will find a web page with all the wood lathes made in China. You can pick out vendors selling lathes here and in Europe. Not sure if my Jet 16x 42 lathe made in Taiwan or mainland China. 

Look at all the turned museum pieces turned with carbon or wrought iron steel. How many woodturning tools actually made in Sheffield England today? Same question about made in America turning tools? Is cutting steel to length and putting a bevel on it complete manufacturing process? 

Making the same point made by other posters have, how much you spend for tools and equipment does not make you a craftsman or artist. Certainly true buy the best you can afford on anything you need in life. Not everything has to be expensive to be good.


----------



## sffone

I have a Jet 12x20 lathe, a HF 10x18 lathe, and the large HF 12x33 lathe and I like them all. The Jet offers a few features the HF lathes don't offer, such as indexing and built-in work light, and the overall quality of the finish might be a bit better, but I really like my HF lathes. I think the HF lathes are well worth the money.


----------



## ChiknNutz

Since I have a HF store really close by, might just have to take a peek and see if they have this in-stock there. For those of you that did pick up this one (or one similar to it), did you also get an other HF lathe accessories (i.e. live center, tools, chucks, etc.)? What all do you really need to be able to start "turning" some parts like pens, peppermills, etc.?

Also, what about the 12'' x 33-3/8'' Wood Lathe with Reversible Head (#3470) that is only $40 more? Of course it is bigger, but also has a 3/4 HP motor, 10 speeds, is reversible and is about 100# heavier. Any comments on this one?


----------



## sffone

ChiknNutz said:


> Since I have a HF store really close by, might just have to take a peek and see if they have this in-stock there. For those of you that did pick up this one (or one similar to it), did you also get an other HF lathe accessories (i.e. live center, tools, chucks, etc.)? What all do you really need to be able to start "turning" some parts like pens, peppermills, etc.?
> 
> Also, what about the 12'' x 33-3/8'' Wood Lathe with Reversible Head (#3470) that is only $40 more? Of course it is bigger, but also has a 3/4 HP motor, 10 speeds, is reversible and is about 100# heavier. Any comments on this one?


As I said earlier, I have the larger HF lathe as well as the smaller one and like them both. I also have the HF turning tools as well as the drill-type chuck and find them to be very good for the money. But, if you do buy the large HF lathe, make sure to check it out very thoroughly when you get it. I had to return my lathe twice because of large cracks in the head that were clearly the result of the lathe being dropped and not manufacturing defects.


----------



## stevel34

I have the hf 10x18 lathe and like it . The only problem is getting a spare drive belt. I have had one on order at hf for 2 months. Does anyone have a different source for a spare belt? I have tried auto parts stores


----------



## Biscobob

Steve, how about checking with Grizzly. If as the earlier post points out the two lathes are nearly identical, then the belt may work. 
You did order 2 or 3 belts right, so you don't go through this again.:wallbash::icon_smile:


----------



## slicksqueegie

stevel34 said:


> I have the hf 10x18 lathe and like it . The only problem is getting a spare drive belt. I have had one on order at hf for 2 months. Does anyone have a different source for a spare belt? I have tried auto parts stores


I would re-mount the damn motor for an easy to find belt size before I waited 2 months for HF to ship the right size.


----------



## The Engineer

Or, you should be able to get a belt from PSI (Penn State Industries) as they also sell an identical machine, just with a red paint job. I bought my bed extension from PSI and my lathe from HF. Fit like a glove. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevel34

I wiil try grizzly monday,they say that they have the largest parts inventory in the industry. It is good to know about that bed extension from psi. As far as remounting the motor, it isn't the motor it is the pulleys that has three small ribs in them. I went to woodcraft and the delta lathe belt looks similar but they didn't carry the belt.
steve


----------



## john lucas

Having owned a lot of chinese tools I have to step in here and say all chinese/taiwanese tools are not equal even if they look the same. The reason one is less expensive than another is the quality of the parts (and probably some mark up on the better companies) 
Usually it's things like bearings and switches. Sometimes the castings aren't as good. Then there is the reputation of the company. We know Jet/Powermatic has a good rep for customer satisfaction and carrying parts etc. The HF copies, good luck. Grizzly seems to be doing much better than early on and I would not hesitate to buy from them. 
Almost all the big tools I own come from China or Taiwan. I simply can't afford the nicer the US made options. However I try to buy from companies that stand behind the equipment. So far all of my machines have worked fine when purchased from the major manufacturers, Delta, Grizzly, Powermatic, and even the machines I've purchased from Woodworkerssupply. I can't say that for things I've purchased from HF. Some tools are good and others have been dogs. It hit or miss. Maybe your luck will be different.


----------



## Scribbler

John,

With all the talk about imported tools (all of my power tools are), your comment about nicer USA options stands out. What USA made options or tools are you talking about? 

I guess bottom line is, what companies make power tools in the U.S.?


----------



## sffone

Scribbler said:


> John,
> 
> With all the talk about imported tools (all of my power tools are), your comment about nicer USA options stands out. What USA made options or tools are you talking about?
> 
> I guess bottom line is, what companies make power tools in the U.S.?


Good question. I've been buying Craftsman tools from Sears for decades, because they used to represent the best quality in hand tools and power tools, in my opinion. Now, all the Craftsman tools I buy are made in China. I just bought another Craftsman band saw and, sure enough, made in China.


----------

